# Zigs update



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, Ziggy is getting really comfortable with his new home and is starting to chatter and sing some whistles. I haven't been trying not to take that many pics but these are some from today. I couldn't help it... He also had his nasty ring off his little leg and seems really happy that it's gone! It was so bulky and dirty...





































Here's a few more from today for who wants to see:

Oh..camera time..ok..give me a minute..









hold on...I gotta get this one spot here..









I think it's good now









I'm cute right?









Yeah?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is starting to look like a handsome boy  glad his ring is off he must feel better without it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you. He was so good when we took it off- I guess he didn't like it much.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Was it just a split ring that you could open and lift off? Ziggy is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Was it just a split ring that you could open and lift off? Ziggy is such a handsome boy.



I wish! It was this really thick bulky closed ring. He kept messing with it and I could tell he didn't like it very much. I held him and my dad snapped it off with a ....tool. I forgot the name..lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad to hear Ziggy is doing well...and what a beautiful guy he is too!!


----------

